#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Dance Valley 2k4

## Jasper-Lichtbron

Afgelopen weekend was het de 10e editie van Dance Valley; en dat beloofde een feestje te worden! UDC zou groots uitpakken, en dat hebben ze dan ook zeker gedaan. 

Even voor de duidelijkheid; was bezoeker, niks met licht/geluid/organisatie te maken, maar ik wilde jullie deze plaatjes toch niet achterhouden. Ik was (persoonlijk) erg onder de indruk, zeker van de laser + licht + vuurwerk show in het laatste uurtje Carl Cox; dat was zo'n beetje subliem te noemen.

De (kleine) fotootjes: 







Dingen die ik weet:
- een hoop Rentall met mac's entour / 2k / atomics
- een hoop L'acoustics
- een paar kleine podia met PurpleSound
- een onwijs gaaf aangekleed HQ stage (al blijft dat herrie  :Smile: )
- een aardig aantal grote lasers
- teveel leuks om op te noemen!

Hier vind je de orginele & groter formaat foto's: http://wind.prohosting.com/pvdplane/index.html 

Had zelf geen fototoestel bij, dus ook die zijn niet van mij  :Smile: 


Loopt er hier iemand rond die misschien wat meer info / apparatuur lijstjes e.d. heeft?

----------


## ljanton

amai ja ... 
das wel heel serieus/groots aangepakt !!
hoeveel heb jeje inkom ticket betaald ? 
en die foto met die smiley (1ste links bovenaan) 
is best wel cool .. kun je ongeveer inschatten hoeveel de diameter was ? en bestond die cirkel uit truss ?

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## DjFx

Zeker groot uitgepakt!
Ziet er prachtig uit  :Smile: 

Wie kan me vertellen welke dj's er hebben opgetreden?

Groetjes

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik vind Dancevalley (al kan ik er nog niet komen) toch altijd wel 1 van de allermooiste evenementen, mooi aangekleed!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> 
> Wie kan me vertellen welke dj's er hebben opgetreden?
> 
> Groetjes



Als je nou even bij de line up kijkt op de site van dance valley :Wink: 

Maar ze hebben het wel heel netjes en gaaf gedaan daar.
Wou dat ik er ook heen kon maar ja komt nog wel.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> amai ja ... 
> das wel heel serieus/groots aangepakt !!
> hoeveel heb jeje inkom ticket betaald ? 
> en die foto met die smiley (1ste links bovenaan) 
> is best wel cool .. kun je ongeveer inschatten hoeveel de diameter was ? en bestond die cirkel uit truss ?



Kaartje kostte 65.. prijzig maar voila, je moet er iets voor over hebben.
Over die cirkeltruss; kijk even hier: http://wind.prohosting.com/pvdplane/...es/image3.html
daar heb je de grote versie, en elk oplichtend deel aan de zijkant zijn al 2 striplights... denk dat een striplight 1,5 meter lang is ongeveer? Dus doe een snel rekensommetje en je weet het ongeveer wel  :Smile: . Ik heb sterk het vermoeden dat dit dezelfde cirkel is als op Sensation vorig jaar. Vraag me af hoe vaak je zo'n gevaarte nou echt daadwerkelijk gebruikt.

----------


## Lazy

Bind me er niet op vast maar volgensmij was het zoiets....

Focus --&gt; Mainstage en HQ
Veel Studio Spots, Cyberlights en Dataflashes...
Blinders en Chromabanks van Pulsar
Aangestuurd met Hog 2 ??

Laserimage --&gt; Lasers @ Mainstage (Zag er echt zwaar goed uit!!)

Stagepro --&gt; Geluid op mainstage ?? en HQ ??
(aangevuld met kasten van AED??)

16x V-dosc Top per kant + 16x V-dosc bas ( In de bekende matrix van 4x4)

Op mainstage 16x DV-dosc als delaystack??


Purple --&gt; Die wazige toren van hout met aan 4 kanten een podium. Maar er stonden SB1000 bij...??

Verder hadden ze nog een paar kleine tentjes met D&B

Volgensmij was de rest bijna alleen maar L acoustic. In de circus tenten bijna alleen maar vanaf 4 kanten 6x DV-Dosc per stack.

Verder over die grote trusscircel...(smiley) Erg groot!! +/- 50x Suntrip. Aantal Mac 2000... Mac250... Atomics...


Al met al zijn jullie nog niet veel wijzer hiervan geworden!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Overdrive

Geluid was overal wel acceptabel alleen heb mijn vingers in mijn oren moeten doen toen ik de 'Tech House' inliep. Redelijke grote tent maar geen v-dosc, zal dan wel D&B zijn geweest, vrienden wouden niet verder naar binnen dus ook niet goed gekeken. Schel hoog en absoluut geen laag vanaf 70hz ofzo meer  :Frown:  Misschien dat dit later opgelost is?? Heb in de 'Dacade of Dance' tent trouwens ook nog het laag redelijk hard over zn nek horen gaan, op 10 m afstand van een L'accoustics clustertje is dat niet bepaald fijn [8D]

Verder zag alles er super gelikt uit, alle mh's buiten netjes ingepakt of met een bak erover en bij de smiley stage met dome's.

Vond alleen dat de lasers redelijk laat aangingen maar dat kan aan mij gelegen hebben aangezien in vrij lang in de Concept heb gestaan die geen lasers hadden (kan je lang wachten dus [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

Groeten Joost

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> 
> 
> Vond alleen dat de lasers redelijk laat aangingen maar dat kan aan mij gelegen hebben aangezien in vrij lang in de Concept heb gestaan die geen lasers hadden (kan je lang wachten dus [])
> 
> Groeten Joost



Is volgensmij een beetje iets van Dance Valley... Laatste uurtje is andere jaren ook het uurtje van de lasershow over de vallei... :Smile:

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> behalve 3 podia die werden door Purple gedaan idd. 
> 
> Greetzz Iko



Wat ik niet snap is de link Purple --&gt; EAW

Ik heb namelijk bij het breken nogal wat SB1000 zien staan bij de trailer van Purple??

En nee ik ga niet zeggen dat ze er eindelijk achter zijn dat D&B....

Ach laat ook maar!! :Big Grin:  

Just Kidding!! :Wink:

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> Is volgensmij een beetje iets van Dance Valley... Laatste uurtje is andere jaren ook het uurtje van de lasershow over de vallei...



Mainstage: logisch
Tenten: zonde  :Frown:

----------


## DidierB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> en die foto met die smiley (1ste links bovenaan) 
> is best wel cool .. kun je ongeveer inschatten hoeveel de diameter was ? en bestond die cirkel uit truss ?
> 
> greet'zz ljanton



geschat aan de hand van de layher erachter: om en bij de 25m doorsnede.


Groeten, 

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

http://wind.prohosting.com/pvdplane/...s/image43.html
wat moeten truss fabrikanten en verhuurders toch blij zijn met dit soort events!

----------


## Overdrive

Zag net 6-pack(met die mafkezen die overal in komen). Die gasten gingen 2 dagen voor DV 's nachts naar het terrein. Hekje aan de kant en binnen waren ze met auto en al. Totaal geen bewaking aanwezig! Dus ff rondscheuren natuurlijk. Doel was om een Heiniken biertender te begraven met 2 fusten en een haspel [8D] Zo gezegt zo gedaan...

2 dagen later komen ze op het feest zelf als bezoeker. Op de plek even graven en lopen met een smoes naar de bar 'mogen we ff deze haspel inprikken voor onze camera?', 'jahoor tuurlijk'! Resultaat uurtje later hun eigen koude freddies op het gras [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Maar waar het me eigenlijk om ging wat dat ik het raar vond dat je zomaar ongemerkt op het terrein kan komen. Was wel inkoppertje geweest voor onze Bin Laden kameraden. Toch weer 50.000 man uitgeschakeld [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## jens

ik ben zelf ook naar dance valley geweest en heb daar best even me oogjes uitgekeken.....vond wel somige tenten wat magertjes aangekleed kwa licht. maar de buiten podia's daarintegen waaren erg mooi....die smili was denk ik wel 25 meter kwa doorsnede....verder moet ik wel zeggen dat ik de trussbarren van heineken ook erg geslaagt vond :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Ook op DV geweest.
Het geluid was net als de editie van vorig jaar op main stage weer ver onder de maat.
Wordt tijd dat ze inzien bij die organisaties dat een line-array niet geschikt is voor dit type muziek.
Bas die plopt, geen lekkere groovy dieplopende bassen, wel en zuivere kick..leuk voor bands, waardeloos voor dance!

kon helaas niet al te lang van de partij zijn, darom helaas de afsluiter van CC moeten missen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Zag net 6-pack(met die mafkezen die overal in komen). Die gasten gingen 2 dagen voor DV 's nachts naar het terrein. Hekje aan de kant en binnen waren ze met auto en al. Totaal geen bewaking aanwezig! Dus ff rondscheuren natuurlijk. Doel was om een Heiniken biertender te begraven met 2 fusten en een haspel [8D] Zo gezegt zo gedaan...
> 
> 2 dagen later komen ze op het feest zelf als bezoeker. Op de plek even graven en lopen met een smoes naar de bar 'mogen we ff deze haspel inprikken voor onze camera?', 'jahoor tuurlijk'! Resultaat uurtje later hun eigen koude freddies op het gras []
> 
> Maar waar het me eigenlijk om ging wat dat ik het raar vond dat je zomaar ongemerkt op het terrein kan komen. Was wel inkoppertje geweest voor onze Bin Laden kameraden. Toch weer 50.000 man uitgeschakeld [)]



Dat heb ik ook gezien, maar dan op DV zelf  :Smile:  Zag die Menno ineens rondlopen met een Beertender, en had al geen idee hoe is daaraan kwam. Filmpje van gisterenavond verklaarde toch een hoop, inderdaad wel redelijk schandalig dat daar echt 0 beveiliging is 's avonds, je kunt doen (en meenemen) wat je maar wilt.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> 
> Wordt tijd dat ze inzien bij die organisaties dat een line-array niet geschikt is voor dit type muziek.
> Bas die plopt, geen lekkere groovy dieplopende bassen, wel en zuivere kick..leuk voor bands, waardeloos voor dance!



Waarom gebruikt iedereen dan tijdens grote evenementen line arrays?? 

Ik ben geen geluidstechnicus maar wat ik er van mee heb gekregen is een line array de enigste mogelijkheid bij zoiets.... Je kunt moeilijk 10 delaystacks neer gaan zetten??

----------


## oversound

> citaat:Wordt tijd dat ze inzien bij die organisaties dat een line-array niet geschikt is voor dit type muziek.
> Bas die plopt, geen lekkere groovy dieplopende bassen, wel en zuivere kick..leuk voor bands, waardeloos voor dance!



Hoeveel dance feesten heb jij meegemaakt? :Wink: 
Ben er bij genoeg geweest waar het loei zuiver klonk met een heerlijke diepe bass. Ja line-array van L-acoustics.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Het geluid was net als de editie van vorig jaar op main stage weer ver onder de maat.
> Wordt tijd dat ze inzien bij die organisaties dat een line-array niet geschikt is voor dit type muziek.
> Bas die plopt, geen lekkere groovy dieplopende bassen, wel en zuivere kick..leuk voor bands, waardeloos voor dance!



Het kan aan mij liggen, maar volgens mij hebben een line-array en dieplopende bassen weinig met elkaar te maken.
Het sublaag komt immers gewoon uit gestackte frontgeladen 18" kasten, en die hebben echt niets met die array van doen.

Dat neemt echter niet weg dat ik zelf ook wel eens mijn twijfels heb over die subkasten van L-acoustics. Maar dat zal aan de systeemtech liggen, want ik heb het ook wel eens heel lekker horen klinken.

----------


## ralph

In reactie op oversound....
Ik hevan de 10 edities van DV er 9 bezocht...gewoon omdat de sfeer me altijd erg bevalt.
Verder ben ik ook door de weeks nog wel eens bezig met licht en geluid, wat ik dus plaats is mijn mening met als referentiekader verschillende andere PA systemen.

Ik geef mijn mening dus over wat ik heb waargemomen met mn oren....niets meer en niets minder.

Voor Daan, valt mij wel op dat steeds wanneer er een array hangt het laag niet lekker is, bij dance evenementen dan...

Poosje terug in Lommel geweest, hing ook een DOSC, die hal gonst als een bij op zoek naar honing, maar dat setje klonk wel lekker en in verhouding.
Heb dit systeem ook wel echt lekker horen spelen, daar hoor je mij niet over, maar het stelde mij afgelopen zaterdag dus weer teleur.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Denk dat het, zeker in zo'n landschap, erg moeilijk is een fatsoenlijk geluid te krijgen. Gaat er dus erg vanaf hangen waar je stond. Ik stond zelf de meeste tijd linksachter de regietoren, en heb toch eigenlijk best fatsoenlijk geluid gehad. Heb er verder geen verstand van, maar het was zeker niet zo slecht dat ik het opmerkte. Vond het op de Eurogrooves area een beetje schel&hard, maar ook dat lag aan de plaats waarop je stond, werd midden op het veld toch al een heel stuk beter. 
Vind dat L'Acoustics wel een okee setje eigenlijk, op Sensation ook best van genoten (al klonkt het daar inderdaad wel wat indrukwekkender!)

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Ook op DV geweest.
> Het geluid was net als de editie van vorig jaar op main stage weer ver onder de maat.
> Wordt tijd dat ze inzien bij die organisaties dat een line-array niet geschikt is voor dit type muziek.
> Bas die plopt, geen lekkere groovy dieplopende bassen, wel en zuivere kick..leuk voor bands, waardeloos voor dance!



Ver onder de maat wil ik het niet noemen. Vergeet niet dat als je 9 vd 10 feestgangers vraagt wat ze van het geluid vinden dat ze zullen zeggen: 'Hmm staat wel lekker hard.' of 'Huh wat bedoel je? Is wel ok toch??' Kwaliteit interesseerd ze niet zo, eerder de kwantiteit. 
Dan heb je nog dat kleine groepje wijsneuzen die er WEL verstand van hebben (wij hiero met zn alle dus) maar daar heeft de organisatie echt sch**t aan! Dan is het nog een kwestie van smaak. De een houd van een lekkere kick in het laag, de ander van een lekkere portie sublaag...

Groeten Joost

----------


## Iko

Mwa dat ben ik ook niet helemaal met je eens. Laatst islander gedaan, hing ook vdosc, 12 kasjes per kant + 3 dvdosc en nog 2x 9 kasjes delay. Front iets van 15 subs.. Nou echt, als je naast de mixtent stond was het laag ver al weg en enig detail in het laag was niet meer te herkennen. Stonde wij met een tentje F1, waar dus echt heel veel positieve reacties zijn gekomen. Dus zeggen dat het het publiek niet uitmaakt ben ik het niet mee eens. 


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Overdrive

Tuurlijk tot een bepaalde grens. Als het geluid echt helemaal geroerd klinkt, doet dat het natuurlijk niet goed bij het publiek, maar ze vinden het geluid wel al snel acceptabel itt de mensen die er meer kijk op hebben. Ik probeerde alleen te zeggen dat het geluid op DV gewoon een voldoende was op een enkele tent na... Dit is natuurlijk ook mijn mening, een ander kan er heel anders over denken (zoals Ralph).

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Voor de liefhebbers nog meer foto's op de UDC site zelf: http://www.dancevalley.nl/foto.php

----------


## oversound

In reactie op Ralph,

Was er zelf niet bij dus kan ook niet oordelen hoe het op dance vallay klonk.
Zelf wel goede ervaringen met line-array systemen met dance muziek. Zal wel precies de goede feesten uitzoeken :Big Grin: 
Maar hoop dat je voor de rest een leuke dag heb gehad op dance valley.

Groeten,
Emiel

----------


## dokter dB

1: dit is toch het lichtforum? 

2: gaat een beetje ver in arrogantie om geluid op DV mainstage af te kraken, er staan toch zoals altijd gewoon wat DJ's met knetterhard clippende mengtafels? en veelal op een laptop geproduceerde muziek?

3: Waarom zou een line array niet goed zijn voor dance, wat suf.

----------


## ralph

1. dus moeten we over een festiva;l 3 onderwerpen openen: licht, geluid, slap gelul?

2. Het gaat ver in arrogantie als je niets zou mogen zeggen, zeker wanneer het niet brengt wat je gewend bent op een festival.

3. Een mening is nooit suf, wel subjectief en tot nu toe ondersteunen mijn ervaringen steeds vaker dat het "vroegah" lekkerder klonk
Zijn overigens ook postieve ervaringen hoor, maar dit jaar dus niet op DV.
Was poosje terug in Lommel, hing ook DOSC, dat klonk prima

Snap de ophef niet als je zegt dat iets niet was wat je ervan mag verwachten.

----------


## dokter dB

@Ralph: 

1: ik ben in de veronderstelling dat jij toch ook mod bent (weet ik nl niet zeker ) 
Maar iig heb ik vaak meegemaakt dat dingen hier verwijderd werden vanwege irrelevantie (geluid bij licht en andersom) ben de laatste die daar iets over zou zeggen behalve als het om een mod zelf gaat :Smile:  

Als antwoord op de rest: 

Een gegund bedrijf doet erg zijn best om zon grote produktie voor elkaar te krijgen, waar heel erg veel dingen bij komen kijken, denk niet dat iemand hier echt een idee heeft....
Ik stoor me er grof aan dat dit effe word afgekraakt hier, dan vraag ik me nl af wie ben jij dan? Ben jij dan zo "goed"  :Frown:  
Beetje respect voor de medemensch is op zn plaats.
Verder ben ik er (dit jaar) niet geweest, en het interesseert me ook niet hoe het klonk.

Als het goed is heeft paul v.b. het V-dosc daar ingeregeld/ontworpen, het zou leuk zijn als zo iemand eens op dit forum kwam, daar kan iedereen hier heel veel van leren. Dat is een van de bekendste systecs van nederland.

----------


## ralph

Doc, we gaan redelijk off-topic ja, ook veel meer dan het geluid op DV verdiend.

Volgens mij hebben miljoenen mensen een mening over de zonnebloemen van van Gogh, maar was er slechts 1 schilder. Mogen die mensen nu geen mening hebben over het schilderij omdat ze het zelf niet gemaakt hebben?
Bovenstaande om aan te geven dat alles relatief is, heb ik ook al eerder aangegeven.
Maar als regelmatig gebruiker van grotere PA systemen en als frequent liefhebber van goeie sound op dance evenementen vond ik dit dus niet zoals het moest zijn.
En nee...ik heb niet alleen maar achteraan op de wei gestaan, en loop ook heus niet te zeiken over kleine dingetjes.

----------


## dokter dB

okee  :Smile:

----------


## Kav

Geluid van Mainstage, HQ, Concept, Loveland, Eurogrooves, Magic Circle en Entree was door StagePro gedaan met externe inhuur bij AED, VP, NightForce en Focus.
Ik weet niet meer exact uit m'n hoofd wat er overal hing en stond (kmoet toch eens beter opletten of de schema's beter bewaren).

Mainstage:
32x vDosc
12x SB-112 sub
16x dv-dosc (delay)

HQ:
30x vDosc
12x Aura sub

Voor de rest heel veel dV-Doscen en dvsubs (en fm'en voor de monitoring uiteraard) en een MTD setje op de entree..
Extra draaitafels en CDJ-1000's en mixertjes kwamen van AED (nl & be) en Cyberdance (die aan alle verschillende soorten kisten, dozen en tassen te zien het volgens mij ook weer van allerlei vriendjes heeft gehuurd).

----------


## CyberNBD

Totaal kwam van nog een 3tal andere bedrijven.  Dat die belgen er een sport van maken zoveel mogelijk verschillende kleuren kisten te verzamelen voor hun technicsen kan ik niks aan doen [:I].  CDJ1000's in doos zijn kisten voor in de maak die zijn van mezelf.

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Even terug naar licht

Mainstage : Hog II
HQ : HOG III
Concept : Pearl 2004
Techhouse : Pearl 2004

In de de andere tenten: 1 x Diamond IV Elite, 1 x HOG III en veel pearls (weet niet welke waar, kan niet al die tentnamen onthouden)

Ikzelf met een andere operator heb het setje van HQ getemd met de HOG III, vooral het programmeren was het tofste, in de regietoren zagen we geen F##k dus hebben we een W-LAN verbinding tussen de Console en de DP gemaakt, Console achter op de auto en midden op het veld......SUPERDECADENT! Maar wel cool!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> 
> Ikzelf met een andere operator heb het setje van HQ getemd met de HOG III, vooral het programmeren was het tofste, *in de regietoren zagen we geen F##k* dus hebben we een W-LAN verbinding tussen de Console en de DP gemaakt, Console achter op de auto en midden op het veld......SUPERDECADENT! Maar wel cool!



Hoe doe je dat tijdens de show dan? Lijkt me erg lastig werken... kunnen jullie dat niet aangeven van tevoren, dat je toch graag nogwel een beetje zicht wil hebben op wat je doet? 
By the way; die VU-meters; kickass!  :Big Grin:  simpel maar erg gaaf, al zag ik dat idee in de Armada tent wel terugkomen (hoop 6-barren verticaal onder elkaar)

----------


## AJB

Armada tent werd gedaan door LJ Ron D-Lite, op de Diamond 4 Elite. In totaal had hij een 36 tal macjes (250 en 300), zootje parren, 8 atomics.... Zoiets in elk geval...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Armada tent werd gedaan door LJ Ron D-Lite, op de Diamond 4 Elite. In totaal had hij een 36 tal macjes (250 en 300), zootje parren, 8 atomics.... Zoiets in elk geval...



En 2x bellenblaas  :Smile: . Ben er door de warmte niet erg lang binnengeweest, Ron zal ook wel een aantal keren t-shirt gewisseld hebben denk ik zo  :Smile: . Heeft hij zo'n voorkeur voor blauw/paars tinten, of kwam het plan van iemand anders af? Vond daar de 2-lights ook wel lief, weer eens wat anders dan die bakbeesten met 4/8 spots.

----------


## AJB

Ron heeft ontwerpen ingediend, die van Woudenberg & Co. daarna liefdevol hebben verkracht... Bellenblaas was 4x als ik het goed onthouden heb... Paar/Blauw combinaties doen het altijd goed; ban 82% van de mensen is blauw de lievelingskleur  :Wink:

----------


## bulldog

Er is zeker ook veel stroom nodig bij zo'n groot evenement?
Welk bedrijf heeft dat allemaal geleverd?

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bulldog_
> 
> Er is zeker ook veel stroom nodig bij zo'n groot evenement?



Neehoor, alles wordt gevoed door kleine kaboutertjes die op een hometrainer+dynamo zich helemaal wilt trappen...[B)] :Wink:

----------


## djroyS

Dance Vally is gewoon het evenment van het jaar! alleen voor Carl Cox zou je al gaan. Ennuuhh als er iemand naar misteryland gaat kendie dan ook wat fototjes plaatse. dank je

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> 
> 
> Een gegund bedrijf doet erg zijn best om zon grote produktie voor elkaar te krijgen, waar heel erg veel dingen bij komen kijken, denk niet dat iemand hier echt een idee heeft....
> 
> Als het goed is heeft paul v.b. het V-dosc daar ingeregeld/ontworpen, het zou leuk zijn als zo iemand eens op dit forum kwam, daar kan iedereen hier heel veel van leren. Dat is een van de bekendste systecs van nederland.



valt allemaal reuze mee, als je kennis van zaken hebt.
produktie scheioden op hoofdgroepen, zoals stage/energie, licht, geluid, security en horeca.
Vervolgens allemaal losse deelgroepen maken, en niet weer door elkaar halen.
Anders krijg je het welbekende effect dat de geluidsmensen zich tegen licht aan gaan lopen bemoeien (in de offertes etc..)

Ik ken situaties waar gekoppeld werd gewerkt, en de geluids-hoek werd weggegeven door de leverancier, om op het licht vervolgens te verdienen. Resultaat : zag er prachtig uit, maar klonk voor geen meter. 

enne, vroeger deden we niks anders dan de produktie-mutsen opvoeden. Herinnert U zich FREMA nog???

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> ...

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Goh dat ging niet helemaal goed zie ik,

Maar goed, je hebt er (bijna) niets op te brengen waar je staat! Tijdens de show weet je al wat je gemaakt hebt dus dat scheelt, maar het blijft lastig! Tijdens DV hebben we trouwens een Wysiwyg PC mee laten draaien!

De VU-meter is door mijn collega operator bedacht! De parren waren al ingetekend maar de kleuren hebben we zelf ingedeeld:
Groen =  088
Oranje = 135
Rood =   019
Paste perfect bij elkaar! Heb van de bouwploeg niet meegekregen dat er op een ander podia het gekopieerd is, ken die jongens vrij goed dus dan hadden ze het wel verteld!

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djroyS_
> 
> Dance Vally is gewoon het evenment van het jaar! alleen voor Carl Cox zou je al gaan. Ennuuhh als er iemand naar misteryland gaat kendie dan ook wat fototjes plaatse. dank je



Zoals het er nu naa uitziet ga ik ook daar operaten maar veel tijd voor foto's maken heb ik dan niet, zal kijken wat ik kan doen!

----------


## dokter dB

@ralph:

heb nu van andere bronnen ook vernomen dat het niet zo goed klonk als vorig jaar... hmmm [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Gast1401081

toch volgend jaar maar een paar dikke buiken inhuren, dus...

----------


## ralph

@doc db: ik lul ook niet altijd uit mn nek :Big Grin: 
Juist bij zulke "paradepaardjes" verwacht ik eigenlijk dat de toptechneuten aan het werk zijn geweest...
Als het dan echt tegenvalt wil dat best een keertje zeggen.
Ben aan de andere kant blij dat ik niet de enige ben die goeie oren heeft :Wink: 

Over het licht kan ik eigenlijk niets zeggen, ging al voor het donker weg...[|)]

----------


## oversound

> citaat:
> De VU-meter is door mijn collega operator bedacht! De parren waren al ingetekend maar de kleuren hebben we zelf ingedeeld:
> Groen = 088
> Oranje = 135
> Rood = 019
> Paste perfect bij elkaar! Heb van de bouwploeg niet meegekregen dat er op een ander podia het gekopieerd is, ken die jongens vrij goed dus dan hadden ze het wel verteld



Gisteren naar de dance parade in rotterdam geweest en op het eindfeest bij het podium van Ferry Corsten hadden ze ook die Vu meter.
Was voor de rest een geslaagd feessie voor mij.

----------


## Roy van Meel

Ik zal jullie het uitijndelijke afmeting geven van de cirkel truss met de smily.

Er zaten er een aantal heel dicht bij hij was namenlijk 30 mtr en de striplight's waren één meter lang.

Voor de rest zitten jullie aardig in de buurt met het gokken wie wat heeft geleverd.

Mvg Roy van Meel.
Showeffects.nl

p.s. wij hebben de confetti shows gedaan.

----------


## moderator

De foto's over FFWD verwijderd, graag on-topic blijven.

----------


## Stephan

beste ralph iedereen is natuurlijk vrij om zijn/haar mening te geven over geluid/licht etc van producties waar ze geweest zijn, maar om daar een technische onderbouwing voor te geven zonder dat je uberhaupt weet waar je het over hebt slaat HELEMAAL nergens op. Dat jij en velen met jou zich geheel hebben weten te onthouden van elke kennis dan ook van geluid betekend nogniet dat je dit feit moet bewijzen door zulke posts te plaatsen.

ps barny bedankt voor de eerdere reactie

----------


## ralph

euh...hallo, iemand die de plank mislaat?
Ik wil helemaal niets bewijzen, nu is wel bewezen wat ik aan jouw reactie heb...nix nada noppes, ben benieuwd waarom je zo fel reageert, als jij techie was op DV...better luck next time!

----------


## Lazy

Heeft er iemand foto's van de binnenzijde van de tent waar die "steigers" ingebouwd waren?? Wie weet wie dat gemaakt heeft.... Was volgensmij een tentje van Purple..

----------


## ljanton

alvast iedereen bedakt voor op die dimater te antwoorden van dat cirkel. euh 30 meter is wel redelijk veel alles ja .. dat begint al e ... weet er iemand of er ergens ander nog grotere cirkels werden gebruitk ??? 

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> alvast iedereen bedakt voor op die dimater te antwoorden van dat cirkel. euh 30 meter is wel redelijk veel alles ja .. dat begint al e ... weet er iemand of er ergens ander nog grotere cirkels werden gebruitk ??? 
> 
> greet'zz ljanton



Niet op dance valley... Wel bij een Q dance party in Geldredome maar daar zul je foto's al wel van gezien hebben.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kav_
> Extra draaitafels en CDJ-1000's en mixertjes kwamen van AED (nl & be) en Cyberdance (die aan alle verschillende soorten kisten, dozen en tassen te zien het volgens mij ook weer van allerlei vriendjes heeft gehuurd).



Die zal je op mysterieland ook wel weer hebben gezien, en zaterdag op Decibel  :Big Grin: . Probleem is gewoon dat alle groten bedrijven leeg zijn in Nederland, dus kom je bij de kleinere bedrijven uit, die er dus niet zo veel hebben....

Greetzz Iko

----------

